# Deboning Turkey or Chicken



## StirBlue (Dec 9, 2006)

There is a section in my cookbook that has diagrams for deboning a raw turkey or chicken.  The turkey leg section is what I want to debone and stuff.  I don't know if they are taking out the big bone or just those splintery things.  They don't cut the poultry into sections.  It's something like twisting the gristle on the end of the leg.  If it wasn't in the cookbook, I wouldn't have thought about it.  I wonder if this is how KFC is getting the new boneless wing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2006)

It can be done...I have seen my son (a pro chef) debone chicken legs and stuff them (delicious) I've tried with limited success..

Be careful and don't cut yourself!!!


----------

